# Big Surprise. How could this happen to NBA stars?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin: How could this happen???

Greece scores 47 points agianst Spain;

Greece socres 101 points against Team USA.

Team USA allows Greece point guard and wings to score 82 points in 40 minutes;

Team Spain allows Greece point guard and wings to score 22 points in 40 minutes.

Who is the problem, Coach K or players?

Team USA consists of nba stars.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Look, its a combination of things. #1 -- The US didn't make enough defensive effort. Its true, the Americans think they can outscore everyone. It was an inexperienced American team with few players who are known for their defense. #2 -- The Greeks were ungodly hot against the US. The Greek team is actually not a very good shooting team, for example, and shot unusually well for a 20 minute stretch. It happens sometimes. They missed the same shots against Spain. #3 -- The Greeks shot their wad. They got up for the US game, put forth their maximum effort, and were tired by the final game. #4 -- Unlike the Americans, the Spaniards are familiar with the Greek players, coaches, systems and plays. They knew what was coming from minute one and were prepared to stop it. #5 -- The officiating was different. Shortsianitis was allowed to play offensive lineman against the US team -- running around the court blocking people -- but was whistled for offensive fouls against Spain. The officiating is very unpredictable in these international tournaments.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Who gives a ****. This is the NBA forum


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> :biggrin: How could this happen???
> 
> Greece scores 47 points agianst Spain;
> 
> ...


So whats your solution scientist


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Get a team like this:

PG-Jason Terry/Bibby/T.J Ford
SG-Bryant/Ray Allen/Redd
SF-Lebron/Carmelo/Al Harrington
PF-Garnett/Duncan/Amare
C-D12/Brad Miller/Amare


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

scooter said:


> Look, its a combination of things. #1 -- The US didn't make enough defensive effort. Its true, the Americans think they can outscore everyone. It was an inexperienced American team with few players who are known for their defense. #2 -- The Greeks were ungodly hot against the US. The Greek team is actually not a very good shooting team, for example, and shot unusually well for a 20 minute stretch. It happens sometimes. They missed the same shots against Spain. #3 -- The Greeks shot their wad. They got up for the US game, put forth their maximum effort, and were tired by the final game. #4 -- Unlike the Americans, the Spaniards are familiar with the Greek players, coaches, systems and plays. They knew what was coming from minute one and were prepared to stop it. #5 -- The officiating was different. Shortsianitis was allowed to play offensive lineman against the US team -- running around the court blocking people -- but was whistled for offensive fouls against Spain. The officiating is very unpredictable in these international tournaments.


/thread closed.
Good analysis. Dead on. Write for ESPN.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Big Mike said:


> Who gives a ****. This is the NBA forum


nope, this is the international basketball forum on the basketballboards.net  Or did you get lost?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Scientist, why did you rank Spain the 4th?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> /thread closed.
> Good analysis. Dead on. *Write for ESPN.*




lol


I think my sarcasm detector just blew up


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

MRedd22 said:


> Get a team like this:
> 
> PG-Jason Terry/Bibby/T.J Ford
> SG-Bryant/Ray Allen/Redd
> ...


thats a technical impossibility.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist just wants to bring the US down by pointing out every flaw, or asking what's wrong all the time.


----------

